# A la carte polls - Leaderboard after poll #21



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

OK, I've decided to go full nerd here, and do separate blog entries every time I update the leaderboard.

Here we are up to and including poll #21 (1919) - which has a healthy 26 voters. Severall other polls also got 1 or 2 more voters.

1. Sibelius: Symphony no.5
2. Beethoven: Symphony no.9
3. Bach: Goldberg Variations
4. Brahms: Piano concerto no.1
5. Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 2
6. Grieg: Peer Gynt - orchestral suites
7=. Schubert: String quartet no.14, 'Death and the Maiden'
7=. Elgar: Cello concerto
9. Mozart: Clarinet concerto
10. Schubert: String quartet no,13, 'Rosamunde'
11. Brahms: Symphony no.4
12. Berio: Sinfonia
13. Bruckner: Symphony no.4
14=. Debussy: Préludes, book 1
14=. Mahler: Symphony no.10
14=. Stravinsky: The Firebird
17. Bruckner: Symphony no.7
18. Bartók: String quartet no.5
19. Beethoven: String quartet no.12, op.127
20. Scriabin: Prometheus, 'Poem of Fire'
21. Handel: Messiah
22. Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E flat, K 364
23. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
24. Vivaldi: The Four Seasons (op.8 nos.1-4 specifically)
25. Tchaikovsky: Piano concerto no.1
26. Dvořák: Cello concerto in B minor
27=. Mozart: Piano concerto no.27
27=. Mozart: Requiem
29. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts
30. Schoenberg: Piano concerto
31=. Janáček: Sinfonietta
31=. Smetana: Má Vlast
33. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis
34=. Chopin: Ballade no.2 in F
34=. Chopin: Preludes, op.28
36. Haydn: Symphony no.94 in G, 'Surprise'
37=. Schubert: Erlkönig, D 328
37=. Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini
37=. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on 'Greensleeves'
40. Brahms: Piano quartet no.3 in C minor, op.60

So my point in the previous post about number of votes cast per voter is borne out: the Rameau work has dropped significantly because of just a couple of additional voters not voting for it.
The top work - Sibelius 5 has somewhat surprised me by being _so_ loved - got 88% of the vote (26 people voted in the poll), while no.40 got 55% (20 people voted).


----------

